# Aikido near Lebanon / Hershey, PA



## NinjaJax (Aug 12, 2010)

Does anyone know of any Aikido schools near Lebanon / Hershey PA.  I have been searching for a while.  The closest one that I could find is the Itten Dojo in Enola.  Unfortunately it is still over 40 miles from me, and is just not a possibility.  Also, the Itten Dojo states that they teach the Amdur approach to Aikido.  Amdur (or Ellis Amdur) is the technical advisor for the Itten Dojo Aikidokai.  Is anyone familiar with this approach to Aikido?  How does it compare to other "styles" of Aikido.

Thank you.:samurai:


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 14, 2010)

There's two excellent Aikido school in Reading PA (AWR - Aikido West Reading) and GVA (Great Valley Aikido).  Eric Webber sensei teaches there.  They are both ASU (Aikido Schools of Ueshiba) dojos - Satome sensei and Ikeda sensei.


----------



## amir (Aug 16, 2010)

I have no idea about the location. When I read Lebanon - I thought you wre writing about the country a few hundred Kilometers north 

But I have discussed some issues with Ellis Amdur in AikiWeb - and he seemed very serious person with a rather practical approach. 
Assuming this Dojo does follow his approach (suggest you ask him - there).  and assuming you are looking for rather practical Aikido, and not just for spiritual development. You should give it a try.


Good luck
Amir


----------



## dot1021 (Aug 17, 2010)

How far are you from Northeast Philly? Pennsylvania is a funny state -- there's hardly any roads that go north-south -- they all seem to go east-west! Anyway there's a good school in northeast Philadelphia. They're Kokikai. I attend the Flemington, NJ dojo.


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 18, 2010)

Nice!  The AWR school is about an hour out of NW Philly, so you'd have to do the math...I've not been in Philly proper for a few years.


----------

